# Winzip.chm



## madcrow (May 15, 2006)

Im trying to unzip a compressed file using Winzip and keep receiving this error <Cannot start winzip!Required file winzip.chm was not found in same folder as WinZip> Im lost and have no idea what I need to do.please help, thank you in advance.


----------



## johnwill (Sep 26, 2002)

Well, I have no idea what this has to do with networking, but I'd try re-installing WinZIP.


----------

